# my new little run around gtst



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

love that!


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Great car for a Run around lol.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Cool!!

Replaced the Audi Ron?


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

matty32 said:


> Cool!!
> 
> Replaced the Audi Ron?


No still need that to tow the race car!!


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Great colour!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I see you like orange Ron  

I'll be down soon as I can. Pissed down last night again!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Ron that has to be a respray, sure their isn't a nissan orange! Looks good though.

Whose bodykit/wheels?

Standard engine? Certainly aftermarket exhaust.

DaveG


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ron, you are such a GTS-T whore!!


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

Looks like my next-door-neighbour's old car


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

You've been tango'd !


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

looks well smart...


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

BenTaylor200 said:


> Looks like my next-door-neighbour's old car


Chelmsford?


----------



## WelshJames (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm payin you too much Ron lol


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Is it staying as it is (colour) or you going to "subtle" it down a touch. Got any spec on it or do you want me to pop in and tell you what it's got on it


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

gts-tom said:


> Is it staying as it is (colour) or you going to "subtle" it down a touch. Got any spec on it or do you want me to pop in and tell you what it's got on it


I only bought it because of the colour
its very clean and around 320bhp
hard to find a clean gtst


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

RKTuning said:


> No still need that to tow the race car!!


ahahahah


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

RKTuning said:


> Chelmsford?


Yeah, he was the guy who had all the bodywork done.

He had an account on here - matty burr


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

BenTaylor200 said:


> Yeah, he was the guy who had all the bodywork done.
> 
> He had an account on here - matty burr


Yes i no Matt but he sold it a few years ago


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Needs a rk tunning sticker down the side of it :thumbsup:


----------



## danxs (Jan 20, 2009)

I nearly bought this before I bought my gtr. Did look quite clean


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Car now for sale!!!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

looks pretty cool ron as a daily,spec and price


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

hi..
how much??


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

RKTuning said:


> Car now for sale!!!


how much and spec?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Think its on Ebay


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

NOW SOLD !!!


----------

